# anyone know where theres sum bloodworms around.



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i and several others are possibly lookin for bloodworms by next fri, sat. anyone know how to get ahold of these lil guys?

eugene


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I bought some at Stranglers this morning and surprisingly, they weren't that bad for this time of the year. Not monsters, but better than what I've seen there in the past.

I think they just got some in yesterday. Don't know what they'll look like by next weekend.
.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

they are not dead? i hate that place..


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I'll be the first one to trash them when they've done me wrong but I'll also pass on positive comments when they are warrented.

I normally don't go to Stranglers. Today was the exception.
.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have only gone there a handful of times and the last I was there I had a good experience. I bought a dozen bloods which were decent size but then they guy gave me another dozen for free, there was one dead one and the rest were pretty skinny but I used them and managed a 31 incher during C&R last year. I believe it might have been on the free ones too. I am sure some people have been did wrong. But you can say that about just about every business out there, some people like them some hate um. Its all about the indiviuals experience


----------



## ~BayNut~ (Apr 4, 2005)

My good buddy at Cheverly SportsFair began the bloodworm shipment this past Friday. Still plenty left. If you need any info let me know!! Its about 25 mins from Rockville. :fishing:


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i bought one from stranglers also. not to bad also.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I saw some blood worms in the Laplata Walmart three days ago. They were not big, by any means but thay had them.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

i visited stranglers today to get my fish license they got some new computer registers. making that money i can see


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I noticed that... they also have a pretty good sale on st croix rods.. tempting... BW were actually pretty good..


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Where ya plan on going Fri and Sat? opcorn: No fishy for you!


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

haha your goin too. sat prob. im done with midterms thursday, yay!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

EC, *might *head south really soon, you want me to pick up your rod from DD?


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

sounds good!


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*stranglers bait shop*

where is this stranglers bait shop


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

I stopped in Warren's Bait Box (Glen Burnie) on Sunday they had them. Looked very healthy but not big by any stretch of the imagination, however they looked better than any I ever seen at Stranglers.
Tochermans will not carry them until 1 April. i spoke to him at the PSG meeting tonight.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

supercast said:


> where is this stranglers bait shop


I believe they are talking about Angler's in Cape St. Clarie right off of 50. I think I'm starting to like that name more and more though:fishing:


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yes, it's Anglers. 
History has shown that their prices are above average and their bait and service are mediocre, at best. I've felt ripped off on more than one occasion.

But, they have one thing going for them, their location. 

I do business with Warren's most of the time.
.


----------



## ~BayNut~ (Apr 4, 2005)

Absolutely Bloody and Fishworthy!! Cheverly Sports Fair has the bloodiest worms!! Perch,Croaker,Rock CANNOT HOLD BACK....get em!! ANYONE coming from the Western Shore should not hesitate to stop at Cheverly Sports Fair. Actually, u should make it a priorty... mark my words er bloods.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

~BayNut~ said:


> Absolutely Bloody and Fishworthy!! Cheverly Sports Fair has the bloodiest worms!! Perch,Croaker,Rock CANNOT HOLD BACK....get em!! ANYONE coming from the Western Shore should not hesitate to stop at Cheverly Sports Fair. Actually, u should make it a priorty... mark my words er bloods.


 "AMEN":fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

*cheverly sports fair*

What a great place! liveed in bladensburg when i was growing up and went thier all the time. for years i thought that a jackalope was a real animalBK's allways big and the minnies allways fat!


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

*Cheverly sports fair*

:fishing: Hey I concur with these guys. I have been going here for my blood worms for at least 15 yrs. and to the best of my knowledge the worms have always been top flight . long ,fat and juicy stop on by you wont be dissapointed Tony/dcfishmanSIZE="3"][/SIZE]


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Lately Wal Mart has had some healthy juicy bloods. Boatersworld in Solomons has bloodworms for 13.99


----------



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

I've got a couple bags I picked up a 2 weeks ago. They are still kickin' but barely if anyone wants them they are yours. I will not be able to get out anytime in the near future. My loss = your gain. I'm located in Alexandria/Mt Vernon area.


----------

